# Flavored Honey



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

My all time favorite flavor honey is.....honey flavored honey.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I sell a lot of cinnamon flavored creamed honey, more than the regular creamed. Some of the flavors are very good but I am a little too much of a traditionalist to ride that wagon very far.


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

beeeee said:


> What's the deal with flavored honey? I have seen vendors selling nothing but flavored honey at farmer's markets. Any information on this would be appreciated. Is this artificially flavored? What are the most popular flavors?


What "flavors" are you seeing? Orange Blossom? Tupelo? other "varietals"? Cinnamon? or Watermelon?

These could be either nectar sources, natural flavoring or artificial flavoring.

Once you stray from "local honey", the popularity of variations are very much... local.


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

I added vanilla honey to my inventory for the fall shows. Looks really nice with the vanilla bean in a muth bottle, corked, and sealed with wax. I am considering adding ginger honey and roasted hot pepper honey, too.


----------



## MuttBee Mama (Apr 9, 2014)

This spring I pulled some peppermint flavored honey from a hive that didn't make it through the winter. I'm treatment free so I have no idea how it became peppermint flavored, but it has been, bar none, an enormous hit. Folks who HATE honey absolutely love this stuff. Go figure. More to the point, I wish I knew how they did it so I could reproduce it! I doubt seriously I'll see it's like again.

CessnaGirl I love your marketing ideas. Brava!


----------



## JDMoodie (Aug 30, 2014)

I pulled some peppermint flavoured honey this spring. I was just inspecting and pulled a bit of the fresh comb that was cross combed. Smelled and tasted like peppermint, very distinct. I found out that it is caused by the bees foraging on spring Basswood trees. The next batch I pulled was back to normal. Just waiting to pull some of the goldenrod honey soon.


----------



## MuttBee Mama (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks JD! That had bugged me ever since I pulled it, wondering how they did that. Basswood, huh? Who woulda known!


----------

